# Root



## miheckman (Mar 30, 2012)

I was wondering if I root my phone to get ride of the blotwear then unroot it will it come back.... and what will it do to my warinty

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

voids warranty, If you un-root I'm pretty sure they will come back because you have to clean wipe which would allow Verizon to install all of the apps again. Best thing to do is to use Tweakstock or Ti-x ROM with RHCP kernel and you will be de-bloated with overclocking and many cool features.


----------

